# Auto generating quote numbers on word documents



## Jgreen90 (Dec 8, 2014)

Hello all,

I am working with Word 2003.  (I know right )  I am trying to generate a quote numbering system for my company.  We have a template that we use on word because the version of ACT! that we use does not read excel files.  I would like to be able to open the master template and it generate a new quote number every time.  I need this to be able to work know matter who is opening the master because there are about 10 different employees that use the same quoting sheet everyday.  If you have any suggestions or know how I can code this your  help would be appreciated.

Thanks!

Jalessia


----------



## Macropod (Dec 8, 2014)

See, for example:
Sequential numbering across multiple docs
Automated reference numbering


----------



## Jgreen90 (Dec 12, 2014)

Thank you!


----------

